
Cool Kids Are Playing Dungeons and Dragons - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/06/opinion/sunday/dungeons-and-dragons.html
======
arx1422
At least in NYC, there are now after school programs where they pick you up
directly from elementary school and take you to play in professionally run D&D
campaigns. Plus there is no social stigma attached for the kids playing - its
seen as "cool" as any other activity. I am sad to bequeath to my children a
climate ravaged over-indebted husk of a planet but at least in some crucial
ways they have it better than I did!

------
polotics
I disagree! Cool kids have always made _their own_ RPGs in high school!

------
palad1n
Hey! We were cool. In a sort of introverted, strange, and... OK, we weren't
cool.

